# Pls I need HELP after having the car valeted



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok looking back I should have known better but today I paid a 'company' to valet my car this was to include shampoo carpet,clean all inside+windows inside and out then machine polish the outside and seal the paint.

I do my weekly clean etc myself but thought this would be a good idea to prep the car for winter....... how wrong was I lol 

I think the guy must have used a silicon spray (or something similar) to "seal" everything as its all slippy and leaves a greasy feel on your fingers and the window had some sort of overspray on them which just smears when I try and do anything.

So my question to you all is ..... does anybody have any tips as to get rid of the mess that hes left behind?? I did try household window cleaner on the glass but its smears and I also think its in the rubbers as if I open the windows (I need to to try and dry the carpets) it leaves a greasy mess behind.


PLEASE SOMEBODY HELP ME 


Thanks 
Rob


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

i think you need to just ask what they used. only they can tell you. 
while your at it let them know your not happy at a slippery car
they should fix it


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Rob74 said:


> Ok looking back I should have known better but today I paid a 'company' to valet my car this was to include shampoo carpet,clean all inside+windows inside and out then machine polish the outside and seal the paint.
> 
> I do my weekly clean etc myself but thought this would be a good idea to prep the car for winter....... how wrong was I lol
> 
> ...


Rob where abouts are you based? Some local members may have products that will help. For what it's worth a strong pre wash and shampoo followed by a few wipe downs with silicone and grease remover may help a lot. You can also inspect any other issues that may have been caused, much more easily then too


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

For what its worth you could try running some clay over the windows,perhaps this might remove what product is on them?!

Hope you let them know you are not happy with what they have done.


EDIT:Sorry Rob,the experts came to your rescue before i got my 2peneth' in:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

start again mate. APC all the plastics inside, with say G101, and dress them with finish

do the glass with a proper glass polish


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

fairy liquid


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Hot wash? APC?


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

alan h M said:


> i think you need to just ask what they used. only they can tell you.
> while your at it let them know your not happy at a slippery car
> they should fix it


I did let him know but all he said was " you said it was great before I left" and he still says he machine polished it even though on closer inspection I found bug splats on the front and bird poo marks on the roof. hes stopped replying to me so I don't think I will get any info out of him



stangalang said:


> Rob where abouts are you based? Some local members may have products that will help. For what it's worth a strong pre wash and shampoo followed by a few wipe downs with silicone and grease remover may help a lot. You can also inspect any other issues that may have been caused, much more easily then too


I'm just south of York, I was thinking my best bet was wash & wash & wash ..... I think overall its going to take more work (& cash) than it would if I had just done it myself to start with


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys it sounds like I need to spend time wiping down and claying (not used clay before) but I guess it will give me something to do for the next few days/week lol


As they say you live and learn :buffer::buffer:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If you were a bit closer to me I'd offer to lend you a few bits, some sort of degreaser/APC should do the trick on the seals etc... I use Britemax Grime Out but there are plenty of others out there.
Claying is scary the first time but take your time over it and it's a piece of cake, have a look at some of the vids on youtube before you do it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

What village to see how far away for other members.
Im Doncaster Myself.

The APC call is most valid in and out strong on exterior 2 washes with that should have it all off.

Spend the money on products for yourself and take your time.

I feared it would be a case of a run over with a rotary and covered in holograms but sounds like its had a PDI spray, all fillers and greasy.

Spray on the dash will drift onto the glass and same for a window rubber spray on dressing this will make a mess of the glass.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm claying for the first time this weekend mate,as Natalie says just use the 'tinternet to do your homework...if your in any way a hands on type you'll have no problems...


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

I would send them another e mail and let them know ure not happy and tell them to come back and sort it or you will give their name details on here and other forums and photos as well .
give them say 1 week to sort it or else , if you paid by credit card try and get a claim .


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like I'm going to have to buy some "proper detailing stuff" lol

I'm going to start on the glass and plastics as the glass is horrendous especially in the dark as I have just found out. the other problem is the windows have tint film on so anything I use has to be film friendly


----------



## DocIS200 (Oct 5, 2011)

U should name and shame this so called valeter. No decent person would leave it like that and not respond to u. If I was any where near u I would offer to undo his bad work for free. Hate to see these types of valeters giving proper detailers a bad name


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

james_death said:


> What village to see how far away for other members.
> Im Doncaster Myself.
> 
> The APC call is most valid in and out strong on exterior 2 washes with that should have it all off.
> ...


Im in a little village called Kelfield, and I think you could be right about the PDI spray as its very similar to new cars I've seen before



Pinky said:


> I would send them another e mail and let them know ure not happy and tell them to come back and sort it or you will give their name details on here and other forums and photos as well .
> give them say 1 week to sort it or else , if you paid by credit card try and get a claim .


I am waiting for another reply but not holding my breath and no I didnt pay buy card and never got a receipt ( I really should have known better with that bit)


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Take a look at Wax-Tec they're stuff is very good at great prices (plus I'm sure there is a DW discount code) :thumb:

Visor is the glass cleaner, and Clean All or Citrus Cleanse are the APCs, they also do Mint Dress which is for the plastics and gets very good reviews.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

DocIS200 said:


> U should name and shame this so called valeter. No decent person would leave it like that and not respond to u. If I was any where near u I would offer to undo his bad work for free. Hate to see these types of valeters giving proper detailers a bad name


J.s premier mobile valeting is the so called professional,

Thanks for the offer but i don't expect anybody to fix his mess for free, but wold be nice if he did

I also didn't expect to have more work after paying for it doing by a "pro"


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I definitely think you should speak with them, but I dare say if they COULD do a good job they WOULD do a good job, so wouldn't have them "fix" it IMO


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

stangalang said:


> I definitely think you should speak with them, but I dare say if they COULD do a good job they WOULD do a good job, so wouldn't have them "fix" it IMO


That's exactly what the mrs said, she then went on to say I might as well mark it up to experience and sort it myself  
Bloody woman's always right lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Well your about 28 miles away according to the aa route just doing doncaster to your village.

If glass has a tint film then nothing with ammonia or abrasives to clean it.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

Rob74 said:


> That's exactly what the mrs said, she then went on to say I might as well mark it up to experience and sort it myself
> Bloody woman's always right lol


Women are always right, way of life!! 

Hope you get this sorted APC sounds like the best plan :thumb:


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

DocIS200 said:


> U should name and shame this so called valeter. No decent person would leave it like that and not respond to u. If I was any where near u I would offer to undo his bad work for free. Hate to see these types of valeters giving proper detailers a bad name


Yes name and shame get them back to put the mess right or ask for a refund


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Would have thought white vinegar would be o on the glass.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

If you fancy a trip ro Notts (j28 M1) then I'm willing to help you sort it out mate.  

The valet sounds terrible.  

APC should clear it mate. Especially if you use it mixed strongly with warm water. I used some Turtle Wax interior stuff and it left the door sills in a right mess. Something that took ages to remove. Safe to say I haven't used it since!!


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm only at Wakefield Rob and at home most of next week if you want to pop down...not got many products but have got a foam lance


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

update time 

I received this message from the young man last night: 

Litsen rob the vehicle was mashine polished and there's no need to be slagging me off on facebook its okay because I'm in you're area tomorrow so I hope you're in

so I think hes planing on calling in to "see" me today, this can only go well 

Thanks again for all the ideas/offers of help I will keep you informed as to how the visit goes


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

JamesCotton said:


> Women are always right, way of life!!
> 
> Hope you get this sorted APC sounds like the best plan :thumb:


Now once all the other men realise this the world will be a much better place 



Rob74 said:


> update time
> 
> I received this message from the young man last night:
> 
> ...


Hmm. Let us know how the "visit" goes.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Good luck Rob.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Yeah, best of luck with it bud :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Good luck with the visit Rob. Play it cool.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hope when he pops in to "see" you, you have a m8 with a video camera filming "just in case"  I've had similar things with people coming to "see" me, they too came second in the "seeing me" discussion, 
IF he comes round to actually fix the mess all well and good, but whatever the outcome ask him what he used on it, so you can at least attack it with something later to remove it!!:thumb:
DONT be there on your own, a creditable witness/video evidence, can go a LONG way later.


----------



## Stufat (Apr 30, 2013)

Definatly be filming, anyone else think it sounded a bit like a threat?


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Stufat said:


> Definatly be filming, anyone else think it sounded a bit like a threat?


yep I did lol
I have my lad at home today so might get him to film it (if hes up) but what ever he says hes NOT touching my car again. I would rather stand the loss then let him mess it up even more


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

This is really bad mate. I think its a case of someone with no specific interest in cars thinking they can just "valet" cars and make a buck.

There seems to be alot of people up my way starting up businesses that previously had minimal to no experience.

keep us updated


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Still waiting for the "visit" lol
Thinks are getting worse.... the more I look the more I see wrong. My carpets are still wet and the car is starting to smell musty  I've never had that problem and I've got 2dogs and we are at the stables everyday ( he even commented on how clean and non smelly the inside was) whatever he used to dress/seal the wheels&tyres is sprayed up the side of the car, he didn't even wash under the spoiler that on the tailgate or under the rear number plate light recess.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear your woe's are getting worse, but whilst your looking at "the problem" why not take a few pictures, just to entertain the troops like!! that, and if we can see it, we can have a good old pop at suggesting what to do about em as well!!:lol:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Sounds like a bit of a cowboy


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

If you can be bothered and if the clint eastwood doesn't sort his mess out,post some pix of the car on here,highlighting as many errors as you can mate.

Iv'e been following threads on dw for a few weeks now and the knoledge sharing community is second to none:thumb:


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok I have uploaded the pics to Flickr but for some strange reason it wont let me share them http://www.flickr.com/photos/gloverracing/sets/72157635945765056/

the ones that look fuzzy are what ever is on the glass the black mark is the roof lining and I think the rest are self explanatory


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rob74 said:


> Ok I have uploaded the pics to Flickr but for some strange reason it wont let me share them http://www.flickr.com/photos/gloverracing/sets/72157635945765056/
> 
> the ones that look fuzzy are what ever is on the glass the black mark is the roof lining and I think the rest are self explanatory


It's because you album is private mate


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

You just need to sign in as a flicker user to view.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Rob if you click on the share link on the photo and copy the bb code it'll post the pic as a photo on here.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ashley6 said:


> It's because you album is private mate


the album is not private and if I click on a pic it says anybody can see this so I have know idea whats wrong with it



Natalie said:


> Rob if you click on the share link on the photo and copy the bb code it'll post the pic as a photo on here.


I cant click on the share link as its not highlighted for some reason if I go back and click on an older pic its ok and I can share that. God even flickr is against me :wall:


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ive just had a look at my other sets and it wont let me share the last 3 sets but any before the end of August I can share and as far as I can see all the settings are the same


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Forget that its not showing the last 3 sets I have created but when I go into them (i can see them is I sign in) they are NOT marked as private in my profile


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Even if I sign in to flickr, it says - "This set is unavailable to you"

edit - With the new link I can see the set. But all I can see are horse riding pics.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Guru said:


> Even if I sign in to flickr, it says - "This set is unavailable to you"
> 
> edit - With the new link I can see the set. But all I can see are horse riding pics.


they are the older pics lol I have 2 of horse riding and the one of the car that nobody can se lol

So ne plan try this link http://s324.photobucket.com/user/the__smurf/library/


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

finally worked it out (well sort off) 
for some reason even though my pics are set as safe it wasnt showing them so I had to reset them as safe  but all is good ......... well for now atleast :wave:


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

wow , thats shocking , looks like stevie wonder valeted it 
looks like they've rushed the job and used way to much product 
apc everything and start again 
the problem is anybody can start a valeting / detailing business without knowing what there doing and people like yourself suffer from there mistakes


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Some of the missed bits can be accounted for,such as bird muck stains and scratches which may need wetsanding(although he shouldve pointed out he couldnt rectify them)but there's no excuse for the wheels left in that condition,dirt under the sills and the poor finish on the interior.


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Why did they not clean between the spokes?! Surely thats pretty standard.

The stuff on the window edge looks like glass cleaner overspray.

It almost looks like he has sprayed stuff on and not used a cloth or anything :/


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

the scratches never got mentioned, the bug marks come off if you scrub them with your nail and I'm sure the bird muck would have come off better than that with a machine polish and very most I would say some fine cutting paste but that just my opinion

In his defence he did say that was the best he could do with the wheels as they won't clean up any better, but I know they do because I have done them better myself.

My 16yr old lad has said he could have done better so I said he was welcome to crack on and prove it lol


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Ok, looks like her's used a cheap tyre dressing and trim dress, mainly silicone based... Tyre issue solution has obviously flung on to the wheel arches. Some of the white marks are left over polish residue. To be honest it looks like you've had a £5 job done at a local drive in care wash... Hope you didn't pay over £15... Theses issues are easily resolved.. Apc, and a good traffic film/degreaser will do the job. My concern is the state of the paint after the "machine polish." Dont want to worry you but I think you need to get some IPA or Eraser and wipe down the paint to see if he has inflicted any marring or swirls with the machine polish.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

bmwman said:


> Ok, looks like her's used a cheap tyre dressing and trim dress, mainly silicone based... Tyre issue solution has obviously flung on to the wheel arches. Some of the white marks are left over polish residue. To be honest it looks like you've had a £5 job done at a local drive in care wash... Hope you didn't pay over £15... Theses issues are easily resolved.. Apc, and a good traffic film/degreaser will do the job. My concern is the state of the paint after the "machine polish." Dont want to worry you but I think you need to get some IPA or Eraser and wipe down the paint to see if he has inflicted any marring or swirls with the machine polish.


tbh I dont think he ever machine polished it so with a bit of luck it won't be too bad as for price it was a "special offer" at £45 instead of £90-£100


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Those photos are shocking, they look like before photos :doublesho

All the basics have been missed, in now way does that represent a professional valet.

Good luck in sorting the issues and the car out :thumb:


----------



## Ashley6 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rob74 said:


> it was a "special offer" at £45 instead of £90-£100


It was definitely special...


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Ashley6 said:


> It was definitely special...


that made me lol but I guess you have to laugh about it as its too late now and I just need to try and fix it :buffer:


----------



## bmwman (Jun 11, 2008)

Rob74 said:


> tbh I dont think he ever machine polished it so with a bit of luck it won't be too bad as for price it was a "special offer" at £45 instead of £90-£100


Well to be fair its not a massive amount of money... Still goes to show people these days are not too interested in the quality of work they achieve.. I still prefer quality over quantity.

Its probably not worth pursuing the situation, take it on the chin and move on... I think this will give you an opportunity to get out there give the car a through clean and then finish of with a good winter wax.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

This is why I detail my car myself.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

bmwman said:


> Well to be fair its not a massive amount of money... Still goes to show people these days are not too interested in the quality of work they achieve.. I still prefer quality over quantity.
> 
> Its probably not worth pursuing the situation, take it on the chin and move on... I think this will give you an opportunity to get out there give the car a through clean and then finish of with a good winter wax.


I know but the point of paying for it doing was so I wouldn't have to do too much myself as I have arthritis in my spine and the bending & stretching for any length of time will lay me up for a few days and being disabled and unable to work £45 is a lot of money 
But like I said it looks like my son and I will have to crack on and do it


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just had chance to look at the pics, no wonder you're not happy, I wasn't expecting them to be that bad  As someone says they look like before pics not afters.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

I can empathise wiith your situation, my back is in a terrible state and a physical job doesnt help! 

As for those pictures, utterly shocking! 
I think i would be paying him a "visit" after seeing those results! :devil: 

Shame i'm not a little closer, i would love to lend some assistance, even with my lowly skills and bad back you would have a better outcome (with the car that is!)

I wish you all the best in finding a solution :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Rob, as you paid for such a poor job, requiring even more work to fix, and given your physical limitations, how about i open my doors up to dw members again and we use you're car as the test mule. Get a few dw guys with a few products to tickle it up and get it somewhere near? 

PM me if you think this will help and we can make some plans


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Rob, as you paid for such a poor job, requiring even more work to fix, and given your physical limitations, how about i open my doors up to dw members again and we use you're car as the test mule. Get a few dw guys with a few products to tickle it up and get it somewhere near?
> 
> PM me if you think this will help and we can make some plans


Great Idea.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

J.S Premier Mobile Valeting


We are a mobile valeting service offering a range of packages to suit our customers.. We take pride in valeting our customers cars to the highest standard possible with a full money back guarantee if not completely happy.*


If he refuses to fix the bad work then he's false advertising, trading standards should be mentioned in your next email


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Rob, as you paid for such a poor job, requiring even more work to fix, and given your physical limitations, how about i open my doors up to dw members again and we use you're car as the test mule. Get a few dw guys with a few products to tickle it up and get it somewhere near?
> 
> PM me if you think this will help and we can make some plans


What a generous gesture. Good man :thumb:


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Rob, as you paid for such a poor job, requiring even more work to fix, and given your physical limitations, how about i open my doors up to dw members again and we use you're car as the test mule. Get a few dw guys with a few products to tickle it up and get it somewhere near?
> 
> PM me if you think this will help and we can make some plans


WOW 
I don't know what to say  I was never expecting / hoping, hinting at any thing like that

I really am speechless my faith in the human race has been restored 
You guys (& girls) are the best 

I will send you a pm 
Thanks again for the offer


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice one


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

So did he come and 'see' you? Would love to see it with some ADS tlc.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

That's shocking mate. Tbh, from my limited knowledge I'd be wary of anyone offering to machine polish at £45, even as enhancement. That said, I wouldn't even say he's cleaned the car, let alone valeted it!
Shoddy rush job as he's probably used to just churning out as much as he can in order to pull in a few quid.
Hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Has the OP been on since his "visit" to discuss the poor workmanship ?? or do we club together and buy flowers to send to the hospital??


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm still alive lol

No he never turned up which is a shame as I would love to know why he didn't even wash all the car never mind polish it 

I guess he decided to keep quiet and say nothing after all


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Rubbish. Live and learn though mate. At least we're here to help!


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

These things annoy me, gives Valeters a bad name!


So many kids out there that don't understand


----------



## Wazhalo31 (Feb 16, 2013)

Junior Bear said:


> These things annoy me, gives Valeters a bad name!
> 
> So many kids out there that don't understand


I agree Junior. It gives us decent Valeters a bad name.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Rob, as you paid for such a poor job, requiring even more work to fix, and given your physical limitations, how about i open my doors up to dw members again and we use you're car as the test mule. Get a few dw guys with a few products to tickle it up and get it somewhere near?
> 
> PM me if you think this will help and we can make some plans


ill bring my nimbus and wet vacs if that helps:thumb:


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

So has a date been set?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

graham1970 said:


> So has a date been set?


Just working on a date I am free and others can help. Looking at the 12th up to now


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I got pissed of with greasy windows and high gloss, slippy dash and seats so I got some warm water and some flash apc to give everything inside a wipe down then dried with a drying towel. 
It might not be the perfect way to do it but I had to do something lol

Anyway this is what I was left with


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Jeez what the hell did he use on them?


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Natalie said:


> Jeez what the hell did he use on them?


Looking at the water I don't think I want to know lol


----------



## ESS (Apr 27, 2013)

Very Very disappointing, this is taking the p*ss, the t**t wants stringing up and tardis spraying in is eyes / at least he will have a perfectly decent enough excuse next time.
I am sorry 4 all this crap you have had to endure mate 
Cheers Ian


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

ESS said:


> Very Very disappointing, this is taking the p*ss, the t**t wants stringing up and tardis spraying in is eyes / at least he will have a perfectly decent enough excuse next time.
> I am sorry 4 all this crap you have had to endure mate
> Cheers Ian


It's not your fault m8 but thanks anyway. 
One good thing have come out of this mess and that I've made some new friends


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Eeeewwwwwww


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

So we have decided on the 12th of october, robs buying lunch and I've sorted a few bodies for a days detailing fun. I will do a little thread so we can see the extent of the damage caused :thumb:

Matt


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Look forward to pics Matt, I'd have offered to lend a hand but I've got plans on the 12th.

This has really  me, the £5 hand car wash place down the road from me would've done a better job than this numpty did.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't wait to see you lot work your magic I just hope I can keep it in the condition it will be in after the 12th. 

Thanks again everybody you have made what was a compleat ****up in to something I'm can't wait for 
Does anybody sell DW stickers? If so I will be putting one in the car to spread the word of what a great place this is.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Rob74 said:


> I can't wait to see you lot work your magic I just hope I can keep it in the condition it will be in after the 12th.
> 
> Thanks again everybody you have made what was a compleat ****up in to something I'm can't wait for
> Does anybody sell DW stickers? If so I will be putting one in the car to spread the word of what a great place this is.


Ive got a special wax coming over tomorrow ready for your car :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Rob74 said:


> I can't wait to see you lot work your magic I just hope I can keep it in the condition it will be in after the 12th.
> 
> Thanks again everybody you have made what was a compleat ****up in to something I'm can't wait for
> Does anybody sell DW stickers? If so I will be putting one in the car to spread the word of what a great place this is.


There should be stickers somewhere in here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=40

You should get a custom one "F**ked by .... Fixed by DW"


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

Holy ship......that water looks like he's taken it down to the local tramp and given him a bed bath!!!


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

I would have been paying him a visit with a few mates, that is just shocking beyond belief.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

What a mess, looks like he must have just sprayed some silicone spray everywhere.

Wish i could pop down and lend a had, to far away but i am sure you will all have a great day :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow. Just seen those pics. It amazes me that some people think valeting a car is a simple shampoo, dry and sheen the hell out of it. I'd like to think I did a far better job as an untrained sponge monkey straight out of school, no, I know I did a far better job than that. It gives everybody else a really bad name.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

svended said:


> Wow. Just seen those pics. It amazes me that some people think valeting a car is a simple shampoo, dry and sheen the hell out of it. I'd like to think I did a far better job as an untrained sponge monkey straight out of school, no, I know I did a far better job than that. It gives everybody else a really bad name.


I'm sure my labrador/spaniel cross could do a better job if he dipped his tail in a bucket of water and he could only reach the bottom 2ft of the door lol


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

In case anyone is local and wanting to call over to lend a hand, we are doing this on saturday. Got my man chrisc doing the interior, he may need some assistance, and then we need to work around him on the exterior. We should be able to bash it out double time :thumb:


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Stang, Just to make sure, did you still want me to pop up and lend a hand? im no pro but ill always help out someone in need. Just PM me your postcode if you still need me


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ottostein said:


> Stang, Just to make sure, did you still want me to pop up and lend a hand? im no pro but ill always help out someone in need. Just PM me your postcode if you still need me


Yeah man if you wanna come and shake a few hands, check out the ads range etc get yourself over :thumb: Will forward some directions before hand dude


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

Natalie said:


> There should be stickers somewhere in here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=40
> 
> You should get a custom one "F**ked by .... Fixed by DW"


Not lying there!


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Yeah man if you wanna come and shake a few hands, check out the ads range etc get yourself over :thumb: Will forward some directions before hand dude


Sweet.

Do you have a compressor at your place? I could bring the vortex and some other bits to get the interior clean in the hard to reach bits


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

ottostein said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Do you have a compressor at your place? I could bring the vortex and some other bits to get the interior clean in the hard to reach bits


Yes, but only a mini 8 bar one for general use and ready for a lift, doubt it will run a vortex efficiently. Bring it though dude just in case. Think chris bringing his steamer etc too :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

you wanting the daddy vac and flex's :lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Blimey his rate we will be done for dinner :buffer:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

gonna be an expensive dinner then  :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Looks like they cleaned it with tyrewall black!


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

stangalang said:


> Blimey his rate we will be done for dinner :buffer:


Does that mean I get out of buying lunch?.....

....... Only joking it the least I can do for you guys


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok so Rob has dropped out today, he has a family issue, so unfortunately this is off. Obviously i had cleared a weekend for this to happen, which now lies empty, so I'm going to take the opportunity to do my winter prep on the gf's car, inside and out. I know some of you were coming simply to get away from having to go shopping with the other half etc, so anyone who WAS coming is still more than welcome to help me out on a different car, have a laugh, try out some products you have probably never heard of before. 

Apologies to all, but please do feel free to come and spend some time :thumb:

Matt


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Just looking to see what time i'll still pop down gets me out of doing two wagongs i dont want to do


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

chrisc said:


> Just looking to see what time i'll still pop down gets me out of doing two wagongs i dont want to do


Mate i appreciate that. Bring your gear i would love to see how it sorts out her interior :thumb: Don't worry though, i will get rid of the bulky stuff :lol:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

the more mucky the better makes better 50/50s


----------



## ottostein (Sep 11, 2012)

If Suspal is still coming then ill also pop up for the day  

If i can squeeze my compressor in ill bring the also


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

He everybody 
I'm sorry for the short notice but due to a family problem to will be unable to make it this weekend. 
I did message Matt yesterday but as I've not had a reply from him I felt I should also post here. 

I know everybody has put a lot of effort into this and as I said before I really do appreciate it all, unfortunately this problem is completely out of my control. 

Thanks and sorry again 

Rob


----------

